# Need help cutting Glitter Flex...



## niftytees (Jan 31, 2011)

We typically cut basic tshirt vinyl but we are trying Thermoflex Glitter Flex for the first time and I'm confused. It looks like the actual material is between two carrier sheets and I'm not sure what to do with it. Do I peel that off before I cut? The tshirt vinyl doesn't have two sheet. Probably basic stuff but I don't want to screw up too much material if I don't have to. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

There should be a bluish holder,the glitter film and the carrier.

Now, when you are cutting remove the blue backside just enough for your cutting area. You will be cutting the glitter part only load the vinyl is blue side up and peel back and that's where you start cutting I suggest up your downforce and slow your speed.

It's really easy to weed but can tear easy on intricate.areas


----------



## niftytees (Jan 31, 2011)

dazzabling....thanks for taking the time to respond. I will give that a try. It doesn't seem right but I guess this brand has the protective sheet. I was also thinking glitter vinyl wouldn't be anything like sprinkling glitter but this stuff is everywhere!!! 

Thanks again!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Are you using GlitterFlex or GlitterFlex Ultra? Regular GlitterFlex shouldn't have any glitter sprinkling anywhere and I don't believe either one has anything you need to remove prior to cutting. I know for sure GlitterFlex Ultra doesn't.


----------



## niftytees (Jan 31, 2011)

Well...I was assuming that this is glitterflex from Specialty Materials since that's what our local supplier uses. I was able to buy a yard to try out so there isn't any information with it. That said, I do have a brand new roll of silver glitter flex ultra and it does not have an extra sheet...just like you said. Hmmm...I wonder what I bought


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Can you take a pic?Do you have the blue protective part?

Yes, SM carries Glitter vinyl with a protective layer.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

dazzabling said:


> Can you take a pic?Do you have the blue protective part?
> 
> Yes, SM carries Glitter vinyl with a protective layer.


They discontinued regular GlitterFlex so unless this is from an older roll, it's not the same. They have GlitterFlex 2 now which doesn't have the protective layer.


----------



## niftytees (Jan 31, 2011)

Not sure what we actually have but it was junk....or we didn't know what we were doing...or both! Finally got it to cut by removing the bluish backing material but it didn't want to lay flat on my cutter. Finally got it to work but would hate to do a large order with this stuff. Thankfully it was just a yard! HOWEVER, I have a brand new roll of silver glitterflex utra from specialty materials and it look to me like it's rolled in reverse. Is that normal?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, totally normal. So you will cut the inside of the GlitterFlex Ultra... the part that's rolled in.

Part of the reason that they discontinued the regular GlitterFlex is because it was difficult to weed. I never had any trouble with it but I have heard people complain about it.

I absolutely love GlitterFlex Ultra though! I've been using it like crazy lately! One thing to keep in mind is that it's difficult to weed super fine detail or tiny letters because the grains of glitter make it difficult to stick as well to the carrier sheet as regular vinyl. It can be done, but it's not as easy as weeding larger designs.


----------



## niftytees (Jan 31, 2011)

Aww man...seriously? It's rolled so nice I will never get it that tight or even again. Any tips on the best way to re-roll and have it turn out nice? Is there a reason why it's rolled this way from the supplier? Just wondering.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I have no idea... I will ask. But I don't unroll the whole thing when I'm cutting. I just use my scissors and cut off whatever size I will need for a job. I have the auto-unroll feature turned off on my cutter.


----------



## SpecMat (Mar 15, 2011)

niftytees said:


> Aww man...seriously? It's rolled so nice I will never get it that tight or even again. Any tips on the best way to re-roll and have it turn out nice? Is there a reason why it's rolled this way from the supplier? Just wondering.


Hi there! We have found that when rolling the GlitterFlex ULTRA with the adhesive side out, it will eventually start separating off of the carrier. In order for the rolls to store better, we have begun to roll them with the adhesive side facing in. Both this and the EconomyFlex are stored this way, so that you will have to load it from the bottom instead of over the top like usual. Thanks!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks, Liz! I knew there was a reason but I couldn't say with any authority exactly what that was! But it makes perfect sense! At any rate, I LOVE GFU!


----------



## JenSews2 (Sep 18, 2012)

I love the look of Glitter flex. I have a question though... is Glitter flex Ultra feel ok to wear? I just did my first design, a school name outlined in rhinestones on a bag. However, the glitter flex ultra feels pretty thick and I'd be unsure about putting in on a shirt. I suppose I should just try it on my own shirt, but wondered other's thoughts. I know it is sold for shirts. How does it compare to other glitter vinyl materials?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, I can tell you that I sell a ton of shirts with GlitterFlex Ultra and rhinestones. It's pretty much all I'm doing these days. It just gives it such a great look! I wear them as well and I've never had an issue with the vinyl being too rough or thick or anything.


----------



## niftytees (Jan 31, 2011)

We haven't used this material a whole lot but we are starting to use it more. So far, there haven't been any issues with the feel of the material. The look says it all!


----------



## JenSews2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for your replies! I have to say that the bag I made and gave away this morning at a small school event (with the school name) was a huge hit with the PTA. I used the GF Ultra in gold and Crystal Rhinestone outlined font. I got lots of questions and some leads. So I will look more into this to put on shirts. The GF Ultra just feels thick to me. But I think I'll put it on a shirt and test it for myself!! It does have extra bling and looks fabulous!


----------

